# Gate Swing



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Do gates on wood fences typically open out towards the outside of the fence, or in towards the yard? We have a few gates to put in, and I want to make sure I install them to what makes sense.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

If they open out will they interfer with anything?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

No, It is really just for guest who would park somewhere other than our garage. We won't be using it as often as people who come to our house. So, I just swung it out for their convienence. I am unsure of where to put the lock or latch. Inside or Outside? I don't want people having to reach back over the fence after they come inside. But if I put it on the inside, to get in, they have to reach over.


----------



## mt232 (Sep 25, 2006)

*It will be obvious when you do it*

If its a chain link, it can swing either way, if its wood, the hinges will most likely only fit logically on the outside, and look propr there too. A PVC that I have only works swinging in due to the type of latch that was recommended with the style I purchased.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

ours swing into the yard, but I don't know if there is anything wrong for it to be swing out.... I think it could be a personal perferences... ours installed by the professional though...


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, I want to plant some grasses and such on the inside, so I didn't think it would make sense to have it swing in.

Another question. Anyone have an idea for a latch for my fence. I bought one but it looks like it requires a little more effort than I would like on a fence gate. I would like it to be fairly simple and nothing too complicated, since, as I mentioned before, the gate will be opened swinging out. As people come in through the fence they would have to pull the gate shut. 

Would it be just as easy to get hook and eye bolt and throw a handle on the gate? Or does anyone have something else that may work. 

I'm not incredibly worried about locking the gate. It is only a 4ft fence, so if someone really wanted in, they could just climb the fence.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Jun 19, 2007)

I've used this type of gate latch and I like the functionality of it.

http://www.hardwaresource.com/Store_ViewProducts.asp?Cat=757


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

cibula11 said:


> As people come in through the fence they would have to pull the gate shut.


You could install spring loaded hinges and the gate would close on it's own.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

WNYcarpenter said:


> I've used this type of gate latch and I like the functionality of it.
> 
> http://www.hardwaresource.com/Store_ViewProducts.asp?Cat=757


 
I bought one like this, but couldn't figure it out. 
Do you drill through the post and install a rope of some sort? So, if that is the case, do you just pull the chain from one side which releases the latch?

I looked at the installation process online and that's what it looked like. 
What do you use for the pull chain part?


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Jun 19, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> I bought one like this, but couldn't figure it out.
> Do you drill through the post and install a rope of some sort? So, if that is the case, do you just pull the chain from one side which releases the latch?
> 
> I looked at the installation process online and that's what it looked like.
> What do you use for the pull chain part?


 To be honest I've never done that, but reading your reply and looking at the diagram I would have to think that's exactly how it works...

I'm sure you could get quite creative at this point. As I'm thinking about it there could be a hundred different ways. Something that would cause the least amount of friction would be best. I think a small leather lashing would work well.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Leather would work. That's a good thought. You could just knot it up at either end. I was also thinking of some sort of cable. I'll check to see if the place where I bought the latch has the chain too.


----------



## citybuilder (Jul 18, 2007)

It depends upon your site requirements..if there is no obstruction then normally they open inwards..but if there is an obstruction then you have no choice except to make them open outwards


----------



## toddpeachey (Jul 12, 2015)

A gate should either open both directions or in, never out the only exception is if the area being gated is for storage. If a gate is closed but not latched, a pet in the yard will push it closed rather than push it open and run into the street. If you have an armload of groceries you can manage a gate that swings in ,a gate that swings out will have to be dodged. A strong gust of wind will blow an out swing gate into your sisters face chipping her tooth and knock Thankgiving goodies out of her hands. The second gust takes out the kids behind her and the rest of the goodies they were holding when your sister instinctively jumps out of the way. An in swing gate will just blow out of their hands and will harm no one. There is no room to argue that an armful of items is an equal challenge no matter which way the gates swings. With the exception of garbage which is a condensation of everything that arrives at your house, everything you take out of the house comes back to the house such as sporting equipment, groceries clothing,etc. It is impossible to create a scenario in which more items leave your house than come to your house.
For the argument that an equal amount of injuries and lawsuits result from -in swing- compared to -out swing- gates consider this, the door that blew into your yard instead into your friends when they arrived is now the same wind that will blow the gate into them when they leave, however the gate is now being managed by you. If you are not walking your guests to their car you might have bigger problems than your gate. With an in swing door your friends will have a chance to catch your dog between their legs as it tries to escape, With an out swing door the dog will be out before he even sees it. When an out swing gate is in disrepair another problem arises. This happen to me ...the latch is off my gate because my roommate had reversed the hinges and left,
probably to get the latch to finish his death trap. I fell over the gate as i assumed it was still hung correctly . He is a new roommate so if I had chipped my teeth he may have been looking for a place to stay because he refuses to treat me with respect in most cases anyway. For the guy that said the part about the obstruction...anything that obstructs the gate from swinging in will also obstruct you or cause a hazard for you coming in. move the obstruction or change the location of the gate. Dear God man do think about what can happen when offering information. Consider yourself dangerous.


----------

